# Truckers protest. Are they that stupid?



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the deal with the truckers. Get a big convoy, block roads, honk horns. Get arrested, loose banks accounts and money. All this to make a point. Was there some great issue that got resolved?? Looks to me like they got jack squat out of this. 

All they had to do is PARK THE TRUCKS. The point would have gotten across a lot quicker and with less hassle. Wouldn't have cost them as much as this did. Could have gone on vacation to a nice warm climate with the money they wasted in fuel and food. They shut off transporting goods and food for a month or two, things will change.

Can even use the gubberments restrictions for good use. Opp's I got Covid shut down for few weeks. Wife now has covid have to quarantine again and take care of her. Now the kids, dog, gold fish, etc. Dang I got it again, new version. 

Darn truck is in the shop. Can't get parts, trucks aren't moving parts. Safety first. 

Now they want a US protest,"convoy". C'mon guys we can do better, I hope. 

Before someone jumps down my throat I do have a few years behind the wheel.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

American truckers are convoying starting the 23rd to Washington to be there for Biden's State of the Union address.
I'm solidly on their side.
Let America grind to a halt with 200,000 independent truckers "out sick".
Corporate truckers can't join, or they'll get fired. But without independents, this country would be in really bad shape.
I don't blame them, either. Too many DOT rules and regs that change from one week to the next.

I spent 45 years in the wholesale building materials distribution business, and the government was the enemy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They got numerous cities and provinces to drop all mandates, and exposed Prime Minister Blackface as the tyrant he truly is.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

*Freedom isn't free.*​


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I killed my PayPal this morning - they didn't even ask Why 

Deleted most of my savings from bank last week and I TOLD them why.

Would 🇺🇸 General Patton have used Hitler's search engine, payment systems and social media to plan and coordinate his attacks? Starve The Enemy - Abandon His Platforms!

👎🏽 Not one more Like, Follow, Hashtag or GoFraudMe!

National Truck Driver Appreciation Week, September 11-17, 2022 

This was my front yard in Maine every year for them:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't help but think you missed the whole idea behind protests.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just think it could have been done a little smarter. Especially when with a tap of a keyboard they can wipe you out. 

You don't have to fight standing in line, side by side in your enemies face. Guerilla warfare is a lot more effective.

Believe me I get it.

A nation wide trucker strike would get a lot more done then driving up to see joey.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Chipper said:


> Just think it could have been done a little smarter. Especially when with a tap of a keyboard they can wipe you out.
> 
> You don't have to fight standing in line, side by side in your enemies face. Guerilla warfare is a lot more effective.
> 
> ...


Agreed, if they just wave flags and make selfies, they can kiss my butt.

It's time for more social disobedience and actions, small-scale better than large, planned events that are hijacked like Jan 6th.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

paraquack said:


> Can't help but think you missed the whole idea behind protests.


Hi, Paraquack.

What would you say was the whole idea behind protests?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having dealt with truck drivers in many situations in the smokey bear business..I tend to run hot and cold as to thier mental health status. Most of them were okay back in the 70s-80s era as long their bird dog didnt go nuts..eat all their pocket rockets and make poo poo on the 2 way communicator. That was always a potential problem. Would normally be the first to stop and lend a hand when they seen a need to be helpful.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I bet the liberals are just waiting to put the spin on another "terrorist" attack on the capital. Especially a few months before the elections. Cause you know darn well there will be some Trump flags. Put that along with truckers invasion and Jan 6th. We will look like Canada with martial law. 

Why aren't the libs worried about the midterm's? The plan is already in the works.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

They need a Ray Epps to instigate violence that would galvanize the Rest of the cops into being okay with bustin heads.
Otherwise they might just do it themselves.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> A nation wide trucker strike would get a lot more done then driving up to see joey.


By “driving up to see joey “ they are not hauling freight.
In effect, a trucker strike, but one with an added objective instead of simply parking the trucks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> By “driving up to see joey “ they are not hauling freight.
> In effect, a trucker strike, but one with an added objective instead of simply parking the trucks.


Only a 1000 trucks isn't even a small dent, LOL. When they have a 80k drivers shortage. Now 100000 trucks parked may get noticed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Only a 1000 trucks isn't even a small dent, LOL. When they have a 80k drivers shortage. Now 100000 trucks parked may get noticed.


So far, that is the number that has left California.
There may be more joining enroute.
There's also a contingent coming from the Northeast. and one from the Southeast.

And don't buy into the media created "trucker shortage." That is being pedaled to try to explain away the Biden created supply crisis. Drive on any major interstate, go to any large truck stop, you will see very, very many trucks.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

It's not the shortage of drivers, it's the shortage of decent wages, expectations along with shortage of parking is the problem. Though we will have a shortage drivers soon in next few years of who own a CDL, you now have to go to school to get a CDL for so many hours based on the CDL class you get which costs thousands.
Self taught myself and I have class A CDL with every endorsement besides HAZMAT and passenger, didn't attend a school for it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If I could add the med card BS is costing a lot of drivers not being eligible to drive. Yes you have to be a skinny athlete to drive truck. 

In my case broad shoulders and no neck with a slightly high blood pressure. I'm not allowed to drive. Sorry I can't help having a neck larger then 16 inches round, it's just my body type. Plus being near 60 I no longer have 120/80 blood pressure. Sitting in a truck 12-14 hours a day doesn't help. Been disqualified to drive for 10 years. Still health as a horse but can't drive. 

Know several other guys that are in the same boat.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

They say trucking companies have a near 100% turnover every year- crazy numbers. Truck schools love the churn but I worry about 18-year-old drivers. There's a lot more than driving to do trucking, I certainly wasn't capable at 18.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KellyDude said:


> They say trucking companies have a near 100% turnover every year- crazy numbers. Truck schools love the churn but I worry about 18-year-old drivers. There's a lot more than driving to do trucking, I certainly wasn't capable at 18.


18 year olds drive trucks in combat for the Army and Marines.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 18 year olds drive trucks in combat for the Army and Marines.


I was one of them at one time and I wasn't even in the motor pool or in transport. Ex 11B we didn't have enough drivers to transport us so we stole trucks for troop carrying after initial invasion of Iraq. So many trucks/vehicles per convoy needed to get around so they asked for volunteers and me never had driven anything for service much less a truck I volunteered, for what I volunteered for I didn't know till they asked me could I drive. That day set the precedence for my future of my life, not that I was going to be truck driver, but other things that make me, me to this day.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 18 year olds drive trucks in combat for the Army and Marines.


Yes - my cousin did in Nam.

But I don't feel I was qualified to be an OTR trucker in USA when I was 18, just knowing how I'm wired. I had a cargo trailer with my box truck for awhile and never did get good at backing that thing.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

KellyDude said:


> Yes - my cousin did in Nam.
> 
> But I don't feel I was qualified to be an OTR trucker in USA when I was 18, just knowing how I'm wired. I had a cargo trailer with my box truck for awhile and never did get good at backing that thing.


I surmise you had a bumper hitch from the description of the tow vehicle, yeah that isn't going to back up well especially if it's single axle.


----------



## chuckklr98 (Jan 26, 2020)

Just boycott libby states/areas. Do not deliver anywhere that threatens your rights. Cali would get the hint if TX (except for Austin) got deliveries, but they could not.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

chuckklr98 said:


> Just boycott libby states/areas. Do not deliver anywhere that threatens your rights. Cali would get the hint if TX (except for Austin) got deliveries, but they could not.


So cause misery and perhaps death to millions of innocents because…Guns/Trump/Stupid.

Yeah. That’ll get the message across…


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Driving a truck in the Army isn't even close to driving a semi across country.

I suppose teaching hunters safety in school makes the kids Navy Seals.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> So cause misery and perhaps death to millions of innocents because…Guns/Trump/Stupid.


Yeah, you're probably right. We need to financially support the blue states so you and the rest don't go under. 

Hey, CA has gas at over $5 a gal. Won't it be great when it hits $7? Just think of all your programs you'll be funding. And with gas that high more will have to apply for benefits because they can't afford to go to work. With fewer people working, the climate crisis will not increase nearly as fast.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Over $5 a gallon for diesel here in Calif now, I feel sorry for the independent Owner/Operator.


----------

